# Philip 47" LC TV Remote Control Communication Issue



## moniekay (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi,
When I first purchased the TV, (1 year go) I had to point the remote control towards the floor for the TV to make any changes. Now the remote and TV won't communicate at all. I've tired new batteries, pointing the remote multiple places, and turning the TV off and back on again. 
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Monie


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi moniekay

All remotes have codes for every device that is pre-programmed into the ROM chip ( Read Only Memory) on the PCB remote. This includes all universal remotes also, some remotes do not work at all when batteries go dead or low on power and they have to be programmed to the original device ( in your case the t.v). Depending on the make and model of your T.V, some require you to have the t.v on and pressing the power button consecutively until it shuts off then you lock in the code.To do this you will need the manual to find out the correct sequence of buttons to push to begin re-programming the remote.

Note: The programing sequence is for the remote device itself and it is NOT for the t.v channels. 

post back your findings.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Moniekay - Welcome to TSF :wave:

It may be a very basic question...Have you checked that the batteries are in the correct way round and fully charged.

Because of the very low current being drawn when you use a controller, and dirt or corrosion on the battery terminals could stop it from working. Check that they are clean & free of dirt etc.

Take note of Octaneman's advice.

If everything else fails, you can get a new branded controller for a reasonable price. Alternatively there are generic 'All in one' controllers that come with a booklet of codes for all makes of TVs... There is usually a freephone number to call in case of your TV brand/model is not listed.


----------



## moniekay (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you DonaldG and Octaneman for your responses.
I didn't include the obvious information with my original post because we used to do electronic repair and have heard all the common consumer issues that you just have to laugh at like; Is the unit plugged in? Are you using the remote that runs that product or one that runs your VCR? You'll need to put a DVD in before it will play. Anyway, the remote is working because I have tested the infrared with my infrared card and a digital camera. The problem I'm having is the LCD television is not receiving communication from the remote. 
I have the TV unplugged right now to see if it will reset itself but I'm thinking there may be another issue involved. 
I've looked in the manual to see if a reprogram code is listed but didn't find one.
Any thing else you can think of??
Thanks again,
Monie


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The only option available to you at this point is to open the LCD and test the screen infrared diode on the mother board. The infrared diode and surrounding circuit has to be tested by using a DVOM. The problem could be as simple as a cold solder joint, but you will need a schematic diagram to perform your tests on other components.

Good luck!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

One thing I found frequently when I used to repair those remote controls was the crystal oscillator/filter. Sometimes after a knock or being dropped the oscillator changes frequency and gives every impression that it is still functioning when listening to the buttons being pressed (using the radio). an IF reciever or as you say your camera.

The original problem of the set not picking up a direct signal could be a badly installed receiver which may just have slipped further out of site. Apart from the obvious replacement of the IR receiver, I have had o/cct resistors & duff electrolytic capacitors in the receiving circuitry cause a loss of response to the IR. In particular on a Philips I remember a small square metal box housing the receiver and a small cap inside which after replacement git the set working again.


----------



## moniekay (Nov 17, 2009)

I understand the information you've given me and will let my husband read the posts. He first thought it might be the LCD receiver but this is the 4th TV they've had to replace due to other issues. I think he's just going to want to return it and go with another model. I hate to do that because I'm a color freak and all the other models had contrast issues and/or lower resolution issues and this one has the best picture.


----------

